# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  سلسلة التعريف بالخزانات العامة بالمغرب: الخزانة العامة للكتب والوثائق بتطوان

## بديعي

الخزانة العامة للكتب والوثائق بتطوان:


المكتبة العامة والمحفوظات بتطوان، هي إحدى أهم المؤسسات التابعة لوزارة الثقافة، على الصعيد الإقليمي، من حيث غناها الوثائقي ووضعها الاستراتيجي الذي يؤهلها لاستقطاب أفواج من الباحثين والدارسين في مجالات تاريخ المغرب، وعلاقاته مع أوروبا ( وبالأخص مع شبه الجزيرة الإيبيرية ) والعالم العربي .
تأسست سنة 1939 ، وكانت تسمى بمكتبة الحماية .
وفي سنة 1956 بعد الاستقلال اصبحت إحدى أهم المؤسسات الثقافية في شمال المغرب .
في سنة 1999 عرفت هذه المكتبة عملية ترميم وإصلاح وتجهيز وتحديث، بمساعدة الوكالة الاسبانية للتعاون .
وفي سنة 2001 تم إعادة فتح أبوابها في وجه العموم بعد حفل رسمي ترأسه صاحب الجلالة محمد السادس .


افتتاح المكتبة العامة والمحفوظات لتطوان
نشرت بواسطة الجماعة الحضرية لتطوان في 2010/12/6 

تزويد المكتبة العامة بأجهزة للمراقبة ونظام معلوماتي

قام السيد أحمد كويطع الكاتب العام لوزارة الثقافة يوم الأحد 5 دجنبر 2010 بتدشين المكتبة العامة والمحفوظات بتطوان والتي خضعت لعملية إصلاح وترميم لجميع مرافقها، وقام السيد أحدم كويطع رفقة السيد المهدي الزواق المدير الجهوي لوزارة الثقافة بتطوان وممثلين عن الجماعة الحضرية لتطوان وعدد من المثقفين والشخصيات المدنية بجولة لتفقد مختلف مرافق هذه المؤسسة.
وتعتبر المكتبة العامة والمحفوظات بتطوان أهم الخزانات بشمال المغرب وإحدى أكبر الخزانات على الصعيد المغربي، فقد أهلها موقعها المركزي بقلب مدينة تطوان، وطاقتها الاستيعابية الكبيرة وثروتها الوثائقية الهامة، لتصبح فضاء متميزا للبحث والقراءة يحج اليها الباحثون المغاربة من مختلف أرجاء المغرب، والباحثون الأجانب من أوروبا وأميركا والعالم العربي. فهي تتوفر على ذخيرة هامة من الرصيد الوثائقي، حيث يبلغ عدد المخطوطات بالمكتبة 2400 عنوان في 1092 مجلد، و11 ألف محفظة و700 ألف وثيقة من أرشيف الحماية الاسبانية، و23 ألف وثيقة من الأرشيف التاريخي، و22 ألف عنوان باللغة العربية و32 ألف عنوان باللغات الأجنبية، و2200 عنوان من النوادر باللغات الأجنبية التي تعود الى ما قبل القرن 18 م و260 عنوان من النوادر باللغة العبرية تعود الى ما قبل القرن 19 م، وأكثر من 3500 عنوان من الصحف في 10 آلاف مجلد أغلبها باللغة الاسبانية، هذا ناهيك عن الكتب الحجرية والصور والخرائط والأشرطة الوثائقية والسينمائية التي تنفرد بها المكتبة العامة بتطوان على الصعيد الوطني.


وقد تأسست المكتبة العامة والمحفوظات عام 1939 من طرف الاسبان وحملت اسم «المكتبة العامة للحماية»، وتحولت غداة الاستقلال، في عام 1956، الى إحدى أهم المؤسسات الثقافية بشمال المغرب، وتمت مغربة مصالحها وتنمية رصيدها بالمؤلفات العربية، وفي عام 1963 تم نقل المكتبة من مقرها القديم (بثانوية القاضي عياض) الى مقرها الحالي الكائن بشارع محمد الخامس بتطوان، حيث صارت فضاء يوميا للقراءة والبحث لفائدة المئات من الطلبة والأساتذة والباحثين ومركز إشعاع ثقافي بمدينة تطوان يساهم في عقد العديد من اللقاءات والندوات الثقافية بالمدينة. وفي فبراير 1999 تم التوقيع على مذكرة تفاهم بين وزارة الثقافة والوكالة الاسبانية للتعاون الدولي من أجل ترميم بنايتها وهيكلة فضاءاتها وتحديث تجهيزاتها، وقد استمرت عملية الترميم مدة سنتين، حيث دشنها جلالة الملك محمد السادس نصره في الأول من شهر غشت عام 2001 في حفل رسمي بمناسبة عيد العرش. وبالنظر الى رصيدها الوثائقي الهام وتنوع ذخيرتها، فإن المكتبة العامة بتطوان تعد مكتبة نموذجية بالمغرب تتوفر على أطر متخصصة من بينهم عدد من موظفين الجماعة الحضرية لتطوان ، وتتميز ببنايتها المتسعة التي تتكون من ثلاث طوابق وطابقين أرضيين: الأول يضم مختبرين أحدهما لترميم المخطوطات والتسفير والثاني خاص بالتصوير الميكروفيلمي، والثاني خاص بأرشيف الحماية الذي يشتغل عليه باحثون متخصصون من أجل ترتيبه وفهرسته. كما تضم المكتبة قاعة كبرى للعروض والندوات متعددة الاختصاصات تقع بالطابق الثالث، حيث القسم الاداري، تحمل اسم الراحل أحمد المكناسي. وبالاضافة الى القاعتين الكبيرتين المخصصتين للقراءة واللتين تضمان حوالي 300 مقعد، فإن المكتبة تتوفر على جناح خاص بالأساتذة والباحثين يقع في الطابق الثاني. وتتألف أقسام المكتبة ومرافقها من سبعة أقسام: الكتب العربية، الكتب الأجنبية، الدوريات، المخطوطات والوثائق التاريخية، النوادر الأجنبية والعبرية، الصور والخرائط والمسكوكات وأرشيف الحماية الاسبانية، هذا إضافة الى مصلحة المعلوميات والفهرسة. 
ووتتوفر المكتبة العامة والمحفوظات على نظام معلوماتي يسهل عملية البحث عن المراجع بالنسبة للباحثين ، بالإضافة إلى أنها أصبحت مزودة بكاميرات للمراقبة وجهاز للإنذار بالنسبة للحرائق، وجهاز للإنذار ضد السرقة، ونظام تواصل هاتفي داخلي

بطاقة معلومات

I ـ تعريف :
اسم الخزانة :المكتبة العامة والمحفوظات
العنوان :32 شارع محمد الخامس، تطوان
الهاتف :039.96.32.58
الفاكس :039.96.10.04
البريد الإلكتروني :Bgatetou @ imam.net.ma
الجهة :طنجة-تطوان
الإقليم :تطوان
الجماعة :سيدي المنظري
تاريخ الإحداث :1939
المسؤول :حسن هرنان
عدد المقاعد :244


II ـ المحتوى :
1. الرصيد الوثائقي :
عدد الكتب :50.000
عدد الدوريات :3500 عنوان
عدد المخطوطات :2400 
عدد الملفات الأرشيفية :حوالي 700.000 وثيقة 
أخرى :

497 مطبوع حجري
616خريطة
52 شريط سينمائي
1429 من المسكوكات
45000 صورة فوتوغرافية
2200 من الكتب النفيسة

2. التجهيزات المعلوماتية : نعم

فهارس الخزانة العامة بتطوان:

- فهرس الكتب النادرة نشر ـ بالاسبانية ـ سنة 1942 في العرائش. 
- فهرس الوثائق التاريخية، نشر منه ثلاثة أجزاء من القطع المتوسط: 
الأول: من إعداد الأستاذين: المرحوم أحمد المكناسي المتوفى عام 1385/1965 م ومصطفى الكوش، سنة 1961. 
الثاني: في أعداد الأستاذين: أحمد المكناسي، ومحمد الغازي الرويفي، سنة 1965. 
الثالث: من إعداد الأستاذين: المهدي الدليرو، ومحمد الغازي الرويفي، سنة 1970. 
لائحة المخطوطات بالمكتبة العامة بتطوان، إعداد أمينها أحمد المكناسي، في أربعة كراسات سنة 1973 (مرقون)
لائحة محفظات الوثائق التاريخية بالمكتبة العامة بتطوان إعداد أمينها في كراسة واحدة، سنة 1973 (مرقون)
المخطوطات العربية في تطوان: للأستاذ عبد الله كنون، "مجلة معهد المخطوطات العربية": المجلد الأول: الجزء الثاني ص: 170 – 189، سنة 1955. 
- نشرة ثانية لنفس البحث، ضمن مجموعة "خل وبقل" للمؤلف ذاته، المطبعة المهدية بتطوان ص: 120 – 147
	فهرس مخطوطات خزانة تطوان. القسم الأول، القرآن وعلومه
	 بوخبزة، محمد; الدليرو، المهدي, 
منشورات وزارة الشؤون الثقافية (تطوان) – 1881
فهرس مخطوطات خزانة تطوان. القسم الثاني، مصطلح الحديث - الحديث - السيرة النبوية
	 الدليرو، المهدي; بوخبزة، محمد,
	منشورات وزارة الشؤون الثقافية (تطوان) - 1984


فهرس خزانة تطوان - القسم الثاني

http://www.4shared.com/get/40042344/...80/___-__.html

----------


## أبوفراس الأندلسي

بارك الله فيك أخي , وشكر لك على هذه المعلومات القيمة

----------

